# 2011 Convention one day?



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I look over the whole web site, and couldn't find anything on getting in the 
convention hall for one day?  Admission, dates?


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I E-mailed Dave on 11 June 2011

" If i am able to go it will be on Saturday only. Is that a public day? What is the cost to get in (wife and me only) to the vendor area only on Saturday ? 

This is the reply I received 
"It's $10 per person.
sheryl 

Here is the page with the registration passes on it http://www.ngrc2011.com/index.php?id=16

You might E-Mail Dave if there is a different day You thinking of .

Richard


----------

